# Lobby > About Anxiety Space >  >  Data loss on 18 November

## Total Eclipse

On 18 November, there was some data loss, that data included two weeks' worth of PMs, but nothing else. The lost was unavoidable and the data could not be recovered.

I'm sorry, guys  :Hug:

----------


## 1

No problem

----------


## Otherside

:hug no worries my friend. 

Sent from my D5803 using Tapatalk

----------

